# [Réseau] ifplugd/Network-manager ?

## Tony Clifton

Bonjour bonjour,

je souhaiterais savoir comment vous gérez le réseau sur vos postes nomades. Actuellement, mon portable tourne sur Funtoo ; cependant je trouve sa gestion du réseau particulièrement inadaptée à cette utilisation.

Je pense donc repasser sous Gentoo avec ifplugd — une solution qui m'avait séduit par sa légèreté, sa mise en place très aisée et son efficacité (pas besoin d'être logué pour avoir le réseau contrairement à Network manager).

Mais ma vieille expérience de Network manager lui fait peut-être du tort, c'est pourquoi je souhaiterais connaître le goût du jour.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

J'utilise wicd, qui gère très simplement et dynamiquement le changement de réseau, que ce soit part câble ou sans fil.

Il a un interface ncurses et gtk, que demander de plus ?

----------

## jcTux

Tout par fichiers de config : net, wpa_supplicant.conf   :Wink: 

----------

## Poussin

Soit Wicd (pas besoin de session graphique, comme le dit XavierMiller),

Soit à la main!

----------

## Tony Clifton

Merci pour vos réponses ; visiblement Network-Manager a toujours aussi peu d'adeptes — ça ne doit pas aller en s'arrangeant  :Laughing: .

J'ai voulu essayé wicd mais là encore je ne crois pas que la gestion du réseau de Funtoo y soit adapté. J'vais commencer à faire chauffer un p'tit peu le proc cet aprem pour préparer une gentoo toute fraîche   :Razz: . Car c'est tout de même bien pratique ces petits outils ; perso j'aime pas trop devoir attendre le timeout de dhcpcd pour que mon PC démarre juste parceque je n'ai pas de câble réseau de connecté à mon portable.

EDIT : si c'est bon, wicd tourne bien avec Funtoo.

----------

## geekounet

Quand j'avais une Gentoo sur le laptop : wpa_supplicant pour le wifi, ifplugd pour l'ethernet, ça marche tout seul, ça passe en background au boot, rien besoin de clic-clic... Je vois pas l'intérêt d'un wicd ou NM en surcouche (qui vont controler un wpa_supplicant en dessous de toute façon).  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

Tout pareil a la mano.

wpa_supplicant se suffit à lui-même (fichier de conf pour les réseaux récurrents, avec wpa_gui pour les réseaux nomades)

et pour l'ethernet, rien, juste /etc/conf.d/net : dhcpcd se charge de la détection du branchement du RJ45, même pas besoin d'ifplugd  :Wink: 

Et pour que dhcpcd et wpa ne se marchent pas sur les pieds, emerge resolvconf pour gérer proprement les priorités entre interfaces : il est intégré partout et évite que les 2 process soient en concurrence sur l'écriture des resolv.conf et routes par défaut : il gère des priorités proprement.

----------

## noobux

Salut, comme wicd et networkmanager ne se connecte environ qu'une fois sur deux (parfois la clé s'efface toute seul et la remettre est impossible : elle disparait aussitôt) j'utilise dhcpcd/iwconfig ... (avec des scripts de connexions).

----------

## noobux

Tony Clifton à dit :

 *Quote:*   

> 'ai voulu essayé wicd mais là encore je ne crois pas que la gestion du réseau de Funtoo y soit adapté. J'vais commencer à faire chauffer un p'tit peu le proc cet aprem pour préparer une gentoo toute fraîche  . Car c'est tout de même bien pratique ces petits outils ; perso j'aime pas trop devoir attendre le timeout de dhcpcd pour que mon PC démarre juste parceque je n'ai pas de câble réseau de connecté à mon portable. 

 

Eh bien moi j'ai aussi ce pb sous gentoo (dhcpcd au démarrage qui perd 2x 10 secondes), il faut ruser ce n'est pas complexe dans /etc/conf.d/net tu met une connerie comme config_net.wlan0=( "null" ) et config_net.eht0=( "salagplus" ), et là t'auras juste un log d'erreur au démarrage et tu perdras pas de temps  (tu mets ce que tu veux dans ""), ensuite tu peux te connecter sans pb avec wicd, wpa_supplicant ou iwconfig.

----------

## Poussin

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Tout pareil a la mano.
> 
> wpa_supplicant se suffit à lui-même (fichier de conf pour les réseaux récurrents, avec wpa_gui pour les réseaux nomades)
> 
> et pour l'ethernet, rien, juste /etc/conf.d/net : dhcpcd se charge de la détection du branchement du RJ45, même pas besoin d'ifplugd 
> ...

 

resolvconf, ce n'est pas le bidule made in debian? J'ai beau fouillé dans les overlay, je ne trouve pas ce paquet pour gentoo http://gpo.zugaina.org/Search?search=resolvconf

edit: merci wikipedia ^^, une implémentation compatible est openresolv. Cela dit, est-ce vraiment utile? Ce n'est pas géré par dhcp c'est chose là?

edit2: bah c'est expliqué sur la page d'openresolv ^^

edit3: Mais (je vais peut-etre dire une connerie) je pense que l'intéret d'ifplug et autres, c'est que, si tu branches un RJ45, il coupe la connexion wifi, donc économie d'énergie. Et sur un portable, c'est plutot un plus.

----------

## guilc

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> resolvconf, ce n'est pas le bidule made in debian? J'ai beau fouillé dans les overlay, je ne trouve pas ce paquet pour gentoo http://gpo.zugaina.org/Search?search=resolvconf
> 
> edit: merci wikipedia ^^, une implémentation compatible est openresolv. Cela dit, est-ce vraiment utile? Ce n'est pas géré par dhcp c'est chose là?
> 
> edit2: bah c'est expliqué sur la page d'openresolv ^^
> ...

 

Oui voila, c'est bien openresolv le paquet  :Smile:  Et quand on mixe dhcp, wpa-supplicant, un vpn, le tout en dynamique, ça devient vraiment indispensable pour éviter les duels de programmes pour modifier les fichiers de conf.

ifplugd, mis a part mettre le bronx dans wpa-supplicant, je n'en ai jamais vu l'utilité (lors de mes derniers tests, il gérait TRES mal rfkill, mais ça a peut-être été corrigé depuis). Et chez moi, il n'a jamais coupé le wifi en branchant le rj45.

Perso, si je veux faire des économies, quand je branche le cable rj, je bascule le switch wifi et hop, a pu wifi  :Wink:  J'apprécie de garder le contrôle, et déteste qu'un programme décide à ma place.

----------

## barul

Personnellement j'utilise wicd quand je galère à créer les fichiers pour wpa_supplicant, mais dès lors qu'ils sont crées et fonctionnels, je les merge tous en un seul fichier et l'utilise avec wpa_supplicant.

----------

